
Show HN: Open-source coding platform for developers to learn and practice coding - arthtyagi
https://github.com/the-domecode/domecode-opensource
======
arthtyagi
I'm in highschool right now and over the past few weeks ( 8 to be precise ) I
made a platform that allows people to learn and practice coding, discuss stuff
on the forum, meet other developers, list their own products and even listen
to music without ever having the need to leave the platform to navigate to
other paid platforms for every small thing. DomeCode brings the unified
experience to you. Well, today I made it open-source.

